# Canadian olympic jerseys



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone know if the new Canadian olympic jerseys will be available for sale to the public?

Canada's 2012 Olympic MTB Team: Catharine Pendrel, Emily Batty, Geoff Kabush and Max Plaxton Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice... especially Emily's.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

watch this site... Shop to be open soon

Cycling Canada


----------



## sapguy (Aug 26, 2009)

Catharine Pendrel is Canada's Olympic medal hopeful in mountain biking. She has won 9 worlds and is expected to do well in the medals. What a privilege it would be for Catherine if chosen to be the Olympic flag bearer and carrying our country's flag into the opening ceremony at an Olympic Games in London. Please take a few minutes and vote for her in the CBC website below. Lets support our local lady who hails from Harvey, NB. Vote as often as you can. Voting will remain open until 6 p.m. ET on Tuesday, July 3. The winner will be announced on Wednesday, July 4.
Thank you
Laurie
cbc.ca/sports/interactive/olympics/


----------



## mmackinlay (Sep 17, 2011)

Those look like cool jerseys!


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Louis Garneau Canada Replica Olympic Cycling Jersey Mens - SportChek.ca

Is the only place I know of.


----------



## robgazoo (Feb 19, 2012)

Is it just me but I didnt like them..opps!


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Still not available?*

Cycling Canada had the link up but SportChek still doesn't have the jersey on their site. Now Cycling Canada took the link down. Has anyone been able to get one of these? Where?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I think they were a Sport Chek exclusive item, they were not available on the Garneau website or anywhere else. They were on the Sport Chek website a few days ago, maybe sold out.

They are a nice classic look like the Canada jerseys from the 60s to the 90s. A lot nicer than the recent abominations. At least these ones are recognisable. The red/white/black Tim Horton ones looked like a three year old drew them with a paintbrush--like 90% of all team jerseys.


----------



## Kid Canada (Aug 17, 2012)

They are listed as sold out on the Cycling Canada website. I checked during the Olympics and they had nothing even then. I also never saw them at Sportcheck and there are none floating around on Ebay. Either they really haven't hit the stores in any type of quantity yet or people are hoarding them.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Sporting Life Cycle in Toronto had some recently.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I got one, apparently the last. Thanks for the tip


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

Don't understand why these are impossible to come by. You would think Garneau would have these coming out the gills after the Olympics. I bet they could sell as many as they could make.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

One of my buddies wants three to send to friends in Europe, plus they are excellent quality for hot weather riding


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

wabasso said:


> Don't understand why these are impossible to come by. You would think Garneau would have these coming out the gills after the Olympics. I bet they could sell as many as they could make.


TOTAL FAILURE by Cycling Canada. They could have sold a ton. Too late now.

I personally know a bunch of people who would have bought one. I've yet to see one for sale. 

I'll buy a bootleg from China.


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

I dunno - I have a few other Garneau "Canada" jersies that I like just as much. Does it HAVE to be the exact olympic jersey?


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I like the colour and the light weight and I don't have any other Canadian jerseys so that's the one I wanted.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

XLNC said:


> I dunno - I have a few other Garneau "Canada" jersies that I like just as much. Does it HAVE to be the exact olympic jersey?


That's the whole point. I had one in the 70s, and I want the new version.


----------



## Vitus4ever (Apr 6, 2013)

*I've got some!*



Chainstay said:


> I like the colour and the light weight and I don't have any other Canadian jerseys so that's the one I wanted.



I bought a handful of these limited edition jerseys when they first came out. My old roadie buddies and I were going to do a Grand Fondo somewhere just the like the good ole days, but now everyone's too busy. I've got ones in men's medium and large. $129.99 each.


----------



## vancyclist (Jun 10, 2013)

I am URGENTLY looking to buy one of those Garneau Olympic jerseys. I live in Vancouver. I bought a medium from the official cycling canada website last week but it is way too small. I think a large would be ok. Do you still have a large for sale? They have none left in the official store. If you do, is there anyway I could buy it off you before the END OF JUNE!! It is for a gift. My e-mail is [email protected]

I would really appreciate it if you can help me out.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

Cycling Canada and LG released this years Team Canada jersey today.

Gorgeous. They say it will be at LG dealers and online, so start checking.there is a place in Jasper usually has them and I will be there MTB'ing ( the Wabasso trail) in about 4 weeks so will keep my fingers crossed.


View attachment 282323


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

wabasso said:


> Cycling Canada and LG released this years Team Canada jersey today.
> 
> Gorgeous. They say it will be at LG dealers and online, so start checking.there is a place in Jasper usually has them and I will be there MTB'ing ( the Wabasso trail) in about 4 weeks so will keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


If anyone comes accross these, please post here.
I looked around and can't find any. I emailed LG and no answer.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

At the Tour de Beauce ...

View attachment 282563


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

You can now pre-order...

EQUIPE PRO REPLICA JERSEY :: Louis Garneau


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

This might interest my cycling mentor. He was on the Canadian team in the 56 Melbourne Olympics, and just quit racing a few years ago...
Still a strong rider.
.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

FWIW, I pre-ordered the jersey from the LG site. Just got an email this morning saying they expect to ship within 8 weeks.

I was out in Jasper last week, spent a few days on the Wabasso trail system (to die for) and did go into the store in town that usually has the Canadian team jerseys. No luck, so ordering seemed the surest route.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

As a follow on to my previous post I have been in touch with Cima Coppi, a small shop that make wool jerseys out of Vancouver. Their link is here:

http://cimacoppi.bigcartel.com/

They have indicated that they "may" have a merino wool jersey coming modelled on the National Team colours.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

8 Weeks eh? Just in time to hang it up for the season.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Can someone explain to me why there's BLUE on the jersey?

White-Red's fine...I still don't get why there's BLUE at all.


----------



## wabasso (May 18, 2012)

FedEx came today ...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

wabasso said:


> View attachment 287424
> View attachment 287424
> FedEx came today ...


Nice!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

wabasso said:


> As a follow on to my previous post I have been in touch with Cima Coppi, a small shop that make wool jerseys out of Vancouver. Their link is here:
> 
> Cima Coppi ? HOME
> 
> They have indicated that they "may" have a merino wool jersey coming modelled on the National Team colours.


It looks like they now have them. They are naming them after Ryder


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Garneau still have the 2012 Olympic jersey on their site.
Tried ordering one through my LBS. LBS called Garneau and six weeks (!) later they called back to say they were no longer available. But they couldn't say why they are still on the site.

Kind of pathetic that Rapha can get a jersey to me in four or five days from across the Atlantic but Garneau can't even answer their phone or reply to an email. 

I used to buy Garneau to support Canadian product. Now I'm tossing all my Garneau stuff in the garbage and will never buy anything from them again.


----------

